

Ask HN: phpBB or Discourse, which one should I implement? - napsterbr

Hello all. I am finishing the system I am currently working at, and while I need an online bulletin board system, I don&#x27;t know if I should use the good (?) and old phpBB or the new, fancy (but still &quot;weird&quot; for some users) Discourse.<p>Did someone set up an enviroment with Discourse and can give me some feedback? Thanks in advance.<p>For those who don&#x27;t know Discourse: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;meta.discourse.org&#x2F;
======
na85
phpBB has a lot of cruft, both in terms of UI/UX and in terms of the codebase.

But I'm not really a fan of the Discourse style, where once a discussion falls
off the front page it's not immediately easy to find again, esp. for novice
internet users.

IMHO it's a case of Devil You Know, and Discourse's "benefits" aren't
overpowering enough to motivate me to switch in my own side projects.

